# [SOLVED] Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

For some odd reason Photoshop has decided that my clicks and keyboard inputs are something that should only be obeyed if it feels like it. It seems to work only about 1 time in 10. Mouse cursor moving around works fine, picking stuff from drop down menus works fine. But when I get it to try and open a file, often times nothing happens.

It takes several attempts to get it to open a file, and once said file is opened it takes several tries to get anything I do to stick. I have to basically pound on the keys to get something to copy or paste, and it's nearly impossible to get it to do anything with filters.

Even using the paintbrush, it'll only put down a single dot, or put down a streak and then have said streak vanish the moment I lift up on the mouse button.

I've tried doing a repair install, but no dice.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

it's hardly the keyboard and mouse at fault? the same would happen with other applications or try another keyboard and mouse to see. 
how much RAM do you have? defrag the HD if needed and check the virtual memory size. i have 2GB RAM on this PC and i find when i had a couple of big software programs running (max & cad) that photoshop and/or one of the other programs start to really do stupid things. i end up having to close the programs and restart them to get them to run correctly.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

IT does it with Photoshop and Photoshop alone.

Using 2 GB of Ram, another 2 worth of Virtual Memory.

Problem starts immediately upon using photoshop, when RAM usage TOTAL on the system isn't even at 1GB.

It's not something that restart fixes, it's a permanent 'feature' of Photoshop at the moment.

I'll try the spare keyboard and mouse in the morning.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

you could also try an update from adobe. i'd guess it's an registry error or something invalid with the installation. instead of an repair install, you could try the proverbial uninstall/reinstall.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

And it seems that the problem is with Photoshop itself, as the spare USB keyboard and mouse don't work.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

The 9.0.2 upgrade didn't work, and neither did reinstalling.


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

Had to nuke it from orbit. Clear out the prefrences, delete every .PSP file, uninstall, restart, and THEN install.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

but at least it is running ok now - isn't it?


----------



## Hellkat9940 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Mouse and Keyboard not quite working in Photoshop CS2*

Yup, that it is. Problem solved.


----------

